# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  art.ubuntu.com

## TheFridge

<p>Nothing beats a nice custom touch to your newly minted Ubuntu installation. Many times a nicely done piece of wallpaper or icon can really liven up your desktop experience. You can indulge your artistic craving by stopping by the Art Team website at <a href="http://art.ubuntu.com/">art.ubuntu.com</a>, where you will find plenty of themes, icon sets, and backgrounds.</p>
<p>If you want to get involved in the process, check out the team’s <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art">mailing list</a> and the <a href="http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=16">Ubuntu Art Talk</a> forum. You can find lots of great artwork from around the web in the <a href="http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940">related art sites</a> thread.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

